# iPod vidéo et porno



## Gargouille (2 Novembre 2005)

http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=335516
*
Le porno se prépare à débarquer sur l'iPod vidéo d'Apple*










 									  mercredi 02 novembre 2005 (Reuters - 12:40)


 LONDRES - Un moteur de recherche en ligne baptisé Guba se prépare à offrir à ses abonnés une importante quantité de fichiers vidéos, notamment pornographiques, compatibles avec le nouveau baladeur vidéo iPod d'Apple.
  Le moteur, uniquement accessible sur abonnement, recherche des fichiers vidéos sur les forums de discussion Usenet - un énorme entrepôt de contenus en ligne pour la plupart piratés et réservés pour l'essentiel aux adultes.
  Le service qui sera lancé ce mois, permettra de convertir les fichiers vidéo de Usenet au format H.264 utilisé par les iPod.
 Steve Jobs, le directeur général d'Apple, a présenté le mois dernier une nouvelle version de l'iPod capable de lire du contenu vidéo téléchargé sur son kiosque en ligne iTunes, qui vend des clips musicaux et des séries télévisées.
 Bien que Guba propose une grande variété de vidéos, allant des programmes satiriques comme "The Daily Show" aux dessins animés japonais, c'est sa section "érotique" qui devrait rencontrer le plus grand succès.
 "Il ne sert à rien de se leurrer, le porno est sans doute ce que les gens recherchent", a déclaré le directeur général de Guba, Thomas McInerney, ajoutant cependant que le site propose un filtre permettant d'exclure ce contenu.


 :love: Je les imagine déjà les iPodeurs dans les transports en commun

 :hein:


----------



## manustyle (2 Novembre 2005)

Possesseurs d'ipod 1G à 4G = vous êtes des Fans de musique.

Possesseurs d'ipod 5G = vous êtes des pervers 





nb. J'ai bien fait d'acheter un 4G


----------



## CBi (2 Novembre 2005)

Le site est d'ores et déjà opérationnel = www.guba.com

J'avoue que cela me laisse assez perplexe. 

Le nombre de vidéos disponible est impressionnant mais  = 
- accès aux images porno sans aucune page de "warning" préalable limitant l'accès aux mineurs. Même si on peut douter de l'efficacité de telles pages, quand même le côté "ordinaire" de l'accès à la section "adultes" surprend.
- vidéo musicales et de TV présentées sans aucun titre, ni indication de copyright....


----------



## shinjilestat (2 Novembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je pense que cet topic aura beaucoup de succès  .

Pour en revenir au sujet, il était évident que ce genre de service allait vite arriver. Il n'y a qu'à voir comment l'industrie du X s'est jeté à corps perdu sur la PSP et son UMD.

Sinon, j'aime bien ce nouveau slogan dérivé de celui de manustyle : "iPod 5G Think X"
=> je suis sorti


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

no comment


----------



## valoriel (2 Novembre 2005)

Faut pas rêver!! Si les gens veulent du porno, ils s'abonnent à XXL ou téléchargent des vidéos de cul sur internet... Je vois pas le rapport avec l'iPod :mouais:  

Il lit les vidéos... et alors?!! Vous imaginez le mec dans le bus ou dans le métro   
Ou les mômes à l'arrière de la bagnole 

A la limite, l'iPod est un vecteur de plus. Mais je ne pense pas que les gens attendaient cette iPod pour mettre des films de cul dessus. Et d'ailleur, ils ont pas attendus qu'il sorte.  :rateau: :rateau:

Bande de pervers


----------



## Freelancer (2 Novembre 2005)

le porno s'est toujours adapté ou plutôt a toujours adopté les supports de reproduction depuis l'invention de la photo, puis le cinéma, puis les cassettes vidéo, puis les dvd... logiquement l'ipod devient un support de plus...


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> le porno s'est toujours adapté ou plutôt a toujours adopté les supports de reproduction depuis l'invention de la photo, puis le cinéma, puis les cassettes vidéo, puis les dvd... logiquement l'ipod devient un support de plus...


 
Non seulement il a adopté, mais il a été une locomotive de ces supports... sans compter d'autres inventions comme le minitel ou... le net. 

A.


----------



## Jose Culot (2 Novembre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Le site est d'ores et déjà opérationnel = www.guba.com
> 
> J'avoue que cela me laisse assez perplexe.
> 
> ...



Es-tu sur que c'est le bon lien?......je suis allé voir.......sont tous habillés.


----------



## jphg (2 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu sur que c'est le bon lien?......je suis all&#233; voir.......sont tous habill&#233;s.



mort de rire !!

http://www.guba.com/video/Erotica/

(passer par Misc, puis Erotica videos)

ah, c'est pas si accessible que &#231;a. pour voir, faut signuper, $14,95 per month.

mais les vignettes sont explicites !!!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2005)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Novembre 2005)

Promo Apple : pour l'achat d'un iPod vidéo, recevez...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

Hola ! ces gros nichons ! au moins 5 pixels !


----------



## Imaginus (2 Novembre 2005)

Ah les joies des alt.binaries sur usenet...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hola ! ces gros nichons ! au moins 5 pixels !







Cliquez sur l'image


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Novembre 2005)

Nouveau sur l'iPod Store...






 :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau sur l'iPod Store...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et en bonus:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai que la corne peut donner des &#233;chardes


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

Mon Dieu, vaut mieux lire &#231;a qu'&#234;tre aveugle  (on se demande quand m&#234;me... )

le coup de la pince &#224; &#233;piler &#231;a sent le v&#233;cu tout de m&#234;me....


----------



## Cricri (2 Novembre 2005)

Je me demandais bien pourquoi l'action est passée à 59.88 (+ 2.38 aujourd'hui)....


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que cela me laisse assez perplexe.


Ne pas oublier que c'est le X qui a fait décoller le VHS


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

Gargouille a dit:
			
		

> Je les imagine déjà les iPodeurs dans les transports en commun


Popod à fond dans la poche gauche et Paupaul en forme à droite


----------



## jphg (2 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cliquez sur l'image




re-mort de rire !!!

il est mignon en rose !


----------



## Freelancer (2 Novembre 2005)

c'est curieux, il y a une rubrique "charme" :sleep:  dans la rubrique vidéo pour l'iPod sur itrafik


----------



## denousse (2 Novembre 2005)

tous.des.perverts!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Popod à fond dans la poche gauche et Paupaul en forme à droite



Faut revoir tes stats: 80% des Paupaul sont a gauche


----------



## chroukin (2 Novembre 2005)

Sans mauvais jeu de mot... &#231;a part en couille...

Mouais finalement mauvais jeu de mot


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

Popol à droite ? Paupaul à gauche ? j'en sais foutre rien...


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Novembre 2005)

on voit bien les pervers ici :modo:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> on voit bien les pervers ici :modo:




Et encore, tu t'es pas encore retourné.. Ah ben si .. Trop tard..


----------



## chroukin (2 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> on voit bien les pervers ici :modo:




Roahh fais pas ton rabas-joie !!

Allez, donne nous plutôt un petit coup... de boule haha le con ! :hosto:


----------



## tornade13 (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Popol à droite ? Paupaul à gauche ? j'en sais foutre rien...


Et Paupol Foguenne ici


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

denousse a dit:
			
		

> tous.des.perverts!!!!


Oui, Tous 
Car la grande nouveauté de ce début de 3è millénaire est que les femmes aussi revendiquent ce qu'elles cachaient et qu'elles sont


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Novembre 2005)

retourn&#233;?

:modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo: Dsl j'adore ce gif


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut revoir tes stats: 80% des Paupaul sont a gauche


Tout dépend d'où tu places ton regard 
80% portent à droite :rateau:


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Sans mauvais jeu de mot... ça part en couille...


T'en as qu'une :mouais: 
Nous compatissons  :rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'en as qu'une :mouais:
> Nous compatissons  :rose:



lol


----------



## chroukin (2 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas ce que j'ai dit 
Mzis l'expression en elle m&#234;me n'inclut pas de "s" &#224; la fin de "couille"

Ceci dit c'est pas super de dire "&#231;a part en testicules"... :hosto:


----------



## chroukin (2 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, neufs Membres regardent cette discussion... :rateau:

Faut que j'arr&#234;te moi...


----------



## valoriel (2 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, neufs Membres regardent cette discussion... :rateau:


le préféré de ces dames


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

Faut sortir plus souvent jeune padawan :mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Novembre 2005)

rien de pertinent à dire
sinon qu'elle est bien drôle cette discussion ...


----------



## chroukin (2 Novembre 2005)

Ouaich, d'ailleurs je la note, na!


----------



## valoriel (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Faut sortir plus souvent jeune padawan :mouais:


souvent mais couvert


----------



## iMax (3 Novembre 2005)

H&#233; ben... 

On s'absente quelques heures et hop, voila ce qu'on trouve en revenant...  
Vous en avez foutu partout, c'est d&#233;gueulasse.

Merci &#224; Valoriel pour ce intelligent mot de la fin.


----------

